# The Stand



## Ivan (Mar 14, 2008)

...deserves its own thread. 







Discuss.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 14, 2008)

1st!!! I'm so awwwwwwsome ,,/ omfg lolz!


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2008)

best book iv ever read 

read it when i was about 15

totally epic, loved it


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, it's up there in my favourite book list too. Especially horror stuff. I still prefer Salem's Lot though, and The Green Mile was one I really enjoyed too. I enjoyed most of the earlier Stephen King stuff. 

I haven't read his more recent work though, if anybody has what do people think of it?


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2008)

Brilliant book. Pretend they never made a movie.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 14, 2008)

Chris said:


> Brilliant book. Pretend they never made a movie.



I will. I tend to avoid movies that were based on books.


The thing is that I've finished The Dark Tower about a month ago, and I was intrigued by the whole


Spoiler



Kansas


 thing that intertwines with The Stand. Expect the bumpity of that huge DT thread soon. 

Unfortunately, I was unable to find a copy anywhere in my city, neither in English nor in Serbian. So, I was forced to find an er... alternative way of reading the book. I gave up when my eyes started to chronically hurt from 85Hz refresh rate. 

Luckily, I went to this large bookstore just to browse last night. And there they were, all Stephen King's books. And in English!!! Of course, I was back there first thing this morning.

I'm not far off, but I'm far off in being immersed into the book. So far, I like the cruel realism of the characters and the atmosphere that is being set. 




Now, I just have to find money for Insomnia.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 14, 2008)

The Stand is made of awesome \m/


----------



## forelander (Mar 14, 2008)

The Stand and The Dark Tower ftw!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 27, 2008)

I finished reading the uncut version just a month or so ago, reading it again. I love that book. I recommend the uncut version. If you like the characters in the shortened version, the extended version gives a little more insight to things and gives a substance to them that I always miss in other books and movies. Am I the only one who finds Stephen King to have a great sense of humor? Something about Fran's thoughts regarding lying to get contraceptives and the line "Give me the pill, I'm gonna fuck" had me laughing for 3 days straight. Not the line itself but the way it came across.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 27, 2008)

Never read the uncut version, how much different is it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 27, 2008)

The Stand is fucking awesome. I started reading it when I was 10, got bored of it about 300-400 pages in, being 10 and all, and went back and read it again when I was 12. This book is made of epic awesomeness. I should start reading it again soon. And I don't think the mini series was that bad, as far as Stephen King adaptations go anyways.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Never read the uncut version, how much different is it?



It has more going on, as well as other characters. Fran's arguement with her mother and the various details of that for one, how Trashcan Man ends up with "The Kid" is another (be forwarned, forced man on man jerking session with gun up ass going on in that chapter...I refuse to explain..read the book) and some other things. It's not drastically different, it just helps to add more color to the characters involved and the overall story and themes therein


----------



## petereanima (Mar 28, 2008)

this book is absolutely great...never seen the movie, ubt i hear from a lot of people that it sucks.


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 1, 2008)

> (be forwarned, forced man on man jerking session with gun up ass going on in that chapter...I refuse to explain..read the book)



Oh god I remember that. King must have writen that part on one of his cocaine binges. That part of the book really really just creeped me out and I wondered why the hell it was in there.

I actually read it from a recommendation on here so... thanks guys! I'm reading misery now which is a pretty fun awsome book too.


----------



## forelander (Apr 1, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Oh god I remember that. King must have writen that part on one of his cocaine binges. That part of the book really really just creeped me out and I wondered why the hell it was in there.



Other things caused by King's cocaine binges: 12 year old orgy in IT.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, thats just one of those things that you're reading and thinking "..what the fuck. Why did he put this in here?". Stephen King I'm sure finds such situations to be hilarious..and they kinda are. My friends and I specialize in highly bizarre and inappropriate jokes. it's just weird here because they always come about so unexpectedly and it has no real claim to the overall plot..so it COULD be left out..he just wanted it in there. Makes you wonder what the hell's going on in that man's mind


----------



## neon_black88 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Makes you wonder what the hell's going on in that man's mind



Or in the mans cocaine. The funny thing is he almost advocates cocaine saying it saved him from an early grave from alcoholism. He's also quoted as saying he cant remmember "a couple" of books he wrote during that time period 

And yeah, those parts just come out of nowhere and really out of context with the rest of the book.

But yeah his mind is full of awsomeness regardless of substance. Misery is a pretty awsome book and its pretty helarious at times too. Paul is just a fucking sweet character.


----------



## forelander (Apr 2, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Or in the mans cocaine. The funny thing is he almost advocates cocaine saying it saved him from an early grave from alcoholism. He's also quoted as saying he cant remmember "a couple" of books he wrote during that time period



Cujo is one such book and is by far the worst thing I've read by him. 

The stand is cool beans though. As a concept it's just fucking crazy to think about.


----------



## Naren (Apr 2, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah, thats just one of those things that you're reading and thinking "..what the fuck. Why did he put this in here?". Stephen King I'm sure finds such situations to be hilarious..and they kinda are. My friends and I specialize in highly bizarre and inappropriate jokes. it's just weird here because they always come about so unexpectedly and it has no real claim to the overall plot..so it COULD be left out..he just wanted it in there. Makes you wonder what the hell's going on in that man's mind



I can completely understand. I've never done cocaine, but I was a creative writing major and I get some of the most crazy, psycho and bizarre ideas. Some of the more twisted perverted embarassing ones I don't commit to paper (or I do and then delete them before anyone reads them).

I have tons of off-the-wall crazy stories and parts of stories that are even crazier than some of King's more psychotic parts. And then I have ideas that are even worse.

I think the difference, though, is that King's cocaine made him write those ideas straight into the story instead of just throwing them away like most writers with really out-there ideas do. I mean, I had a really sick idea for a story yesterday that I can't even try to explain to someone without feeling embarassed. I was going to start writing it, but then I thought, "Wait, I won't be able to show this to anyone, so what's the point in writing it?"

At least King's crazy scenes are usually pretty dang funny and interesting to read and not just  Wha...? (although they usually have that element in them, as well).


----------



## String Seraphim (Apr 6, 2008)

<----- Signature says it all.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 8, 2008)

String Seraphim said:


> <----- Signature says it all.



I always knew Randall Flagg had a Sevenstring account....


----------

